

FutureAdvisor (YC S10) Launches investment advisor for the 99% - jonxu
http://betakit.com/2012/03/20/futureadvisor-launches-investment-tool-for-the-99-percent

======
toomuchtodo
If you haven't tried FutureAdvisor, try it. I've been using them since I first
heard about them over a year ago on HackerNews, and let its recommendations
guide my Fidelity portfolio.

